#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Films that made impact in your life

## Karikaalan

For me, films are not just films. They have affected a lot in my real life character. Some films taught me how cruel the war is. Many films have made a major change in where some of them are negative too. share your experience about the films which made a huge impact in your life.

----------


## Shamee

> For me, films are not just films. They have affected a lot in my real life character. Some films taught me how cruel the war is. Many films have made a major change in where some of them are negative too. share your experience about the films which made a huge impact in your life.



Nice topic to discuss :Smile: . " Kaathalar thinam" is top most film that I like ever. I love the story of the film and the music that flows in the background throughout the film. The story was nicely sculptured for a boy from very poor and illiterate family. The problems those he faced was realistic. More than this, I love all the songs in that movie.I also love the films "Alaipaayuthe" and "Amarkalam". Innocent and simple acting of actress Shalini attracted me more. These are some the films which I ever love :Thumbs: .

----------


## Shana

> For me, films are not just films. They have affected a lot in my real life character. Some films taught me how cruel the war is. Many films have made a major change in where some of them are negative too. share your experience about the films which made a huge impact in your life.


The movie that made me keep moving forward in my childhood is Meet the Robinsons.


This heavily underrated movie gave me hope and inspired to work on my dream.

And the other one is Temple Grandin.
I've no words to describe how motivating that movie is. These movies keep me going on my worst days.

----------


## Karikaalan

Shana .. from the beginning your film suggestions are inspiring. You are the second girl i have seen in Sri lanka with this much film taste

----------


## Shana

> Shana .. from the beginning your film suggestions are inspiring. You are the second girl i have seen in Sri lanka with this much film taste


Thank you. By the way, who's the first girl with this taste in movies? Just curious.
I go after these kinda films, coz the template movies lose their flavour at the 1st watch. But these don't. If you ever get to watch Temple Grandin, wait for the final scene.That is the masterpiece of the whole movie. 
even now if I think about it, it gives me so much hope. I think that is what makes a movie worthwhile to watch.

And Meet the robinsons is still my favorite. I'm just sad that very few know about this awesome creation. Totally underrated animation movie. Try watching it.

The Shawshank Redemption gets the 2nd place in my list, after Temple Grandin.

And also The Gifted Hands.


This speaks about 2nd chances life gives you and totally medical based movie. Really impressive one.

Besides,I love every one of Octavia Spencer's movies, especially The Help, Hidden Figures, and The Shape of Water. Her works are remarkable and she delivers the best in everything.
Let me know if you've watched any of these ones.

----------


## Karikaalan

The first girl was Bavaneedha Loganathan , from Collombo.. she is a filmmaker and film activist. I am learning a lot from her.. The fb Id is same name I have mentioned above.. just check. She is an interesting person.

----------


## Karikaalan

Shawshank redemption is one of my close to heart film.. i have got meet the Robinson in my lap.. but still don't have the access to temple Grandin.. searching.......... ...... ..... ... ..

----------


## Karikaalan

Shape of water .. I have watched it .. it's a masterpiece .. just watched meet the Robinsons... It was fantastic.. motivating.. but I feel some error in the concept of time travelling.i am not sure.. I have now downloaded gifted hands and temple Grandin. About to watch them

----------


## Shana

> The first girl was Bavaneedha Loganathan , from Collombo.. she is a filmmaker and film activist. I am learning a lot from her.. The fb Id is same name I have mentioned above.. just check. She is an interesting person.


I'm following her. She does seem to be interesting!

----------


## Shana

> Shawshank redemption is one of my close to heart film.. i have got meet the Robinson in my lap.. but still don't have the access to temple Grandin.. searching.......... ...... ..... ... ..


Temple Grandin is a must watch. Find it soon.

----------


## Shana

> Shape of water .. I have watched it .. it's a masterpiece .. just watched meet the Robinsons... It was fantastic.. motivating.. but I feel some error in the concept of time travelling.i am not sure.. I have now downloaded gifted hands and temple Grandin. About to watch them


I know, but Meet the robinsons is an inspiring movie regardless the logic. 
After watching those 2, try The Help and The Hidden Figures.

----------


## Assassin

> For me, films are not just films. They have affected a lot in my real life character. Some films taught me how cruel the war is. Many films have made a major change in where some of them are negative too. share your experience about the films which made a huge impact in your life.


Theses movies make so much impact in my life, 
CastAway



7 pounds



there are some movies but I forgot the names. I'll post more later.  :Smile:

----------


## Karikaalan

I have watched cast away .. I have heard about seven pounds. Couldn't allocate time .. will watch it soon..cast away just melts my heart.

----------


## Moana

Will Smith's Pursuit Of Happiness greated a great impact on my life . The whole concept was that money can't really buy love and happiness. 
It was one of the best film that created a huge change in my life

----------


## Shana

> Theses movies make so much impact in my life, 
> CastAway
> 
> 
> 
> 7 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> there are some movies but I forgot the names. I'll post more later.


I watched the 7 pounds...Ended up tearing up my eyes in the end. Awesome movie!

----------


## Arthi

i recently watch a film called "Before i awake". when we are watching film in the middle we can guess the climax but some film creators had a capacity to thing beyond viewer vision. This film also that category i didn't expect that climax because of that it's so touchy to my heart. This about how a child's past life impact on his thoughts.

----------


## Karikaalan

pursuit of happiness is loved by people around the world

----------

